# Forum Search Engine Improvement



## ScottW (Jan 10, 2007)

Just an FYI...

You can search based upon two-characters, like "G5" which you could have not done before. In addition, we have also added some speed to the search as well in the forums.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 12, 2007)

Great - thanks for the info


----------



## Satcomer (Jan 12, 2007)

I wished the search box was more in your face, especially in the System & Software. I am really starting to see a lot of new members asking almost the same questions, sometimes only days apart.


----------



## bobw (Jan 13, 2007)

The search seems standard. Most forums have it this way.

Even if it was in your face, these same people probably wouldn't use it.


----------



## Ferdinand (Jan 14, 2007)

Most people dont bother searching for their answering and reading threads - they just make a new one and dont care about the other threads. They just want a fast answer.


----------

